#ubuntu-se-mote 2015-08-25
<bittin-> får se om det blir nåt möte idag: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=482266#p482266
<bittin-> GunnarHj JoWa Duzu ersi http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=482272#p482272
<bittin-> Inget möte idag. Kallelse till nästa möte kommer att komma ut snart.
<GunnarHj> Aha. DÃ¥ fick vi veta det till sist.
<JoWa> Hejsan. Bättre sent än aldrig. ;-)
<GunnarHj> Jo, jo... Skall försöka hitta en bättre formulering i wikin, förresten. Något annat än "12.04 och senare" (då jag förmodar att det inte har backportats till t ex 12.10).
<JoWa> 12.10 har 3.5.
<JoWa> Men den stöds inte längre.
<GunnarHj> Jasså?? Ok, men då blir ju "aktuella versioner fr o m 12.04" ganska bra, trots allt. Tack!
<JoWa> Japp. :-)
<JoWa> Vi kan nog tacka  Kees Cook för Seccomp-BPF i 12.04.
<GunnarHj> Ok. Märker att du är ordentligt påläst på det här ämnet - också. ;)
<JoWa> Ja, vi har alla våra konstigheter.
<GunnarHj> Och det skall vi vara glada för. :)
<JoWa> Jo, det är det som gör oss till något annat än alla andra.
<JoWa> Och som alla andra vill man ju inte vara.
<GunnarHj> Exakt. Vem sjutton vill vara "normal"?
<JoWa> Någon med dåligt självförtroende?
<GunnarHj> Jo, möjligen...
<GunnarHj> Behöver lämna filosofiska klubben nu. Fixade det lilla förtydligandet i wikin. Trevligt att språkas!
<JoWa> Ja. Vi hörs.
